# 134 aptitude test scores



## SparkySparkyBoomMan (Jan 18, 2018)

Got my aptitude test score and ranking in the mail, but I'm confused on the score. It said my score was '66.19'. Is that a percentage? Because that would be a lot worse than I thought I did, I scored a 91% on the practice test... And also a bit inconsistent with my ranking (148, which is also worrying).


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I would think that is your score out of a possible 100. But I’m just guessing at that. It’s been 31 years since my app test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Were there 66 questions on the test?
What's this ranking you speak of?
How many people qualified with you?


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan (Jan 18, 2018)

Well I got this one solved via DM.

There were way more than 66 people testing, more like a few hundred. Your rank is what gets you into the apprenticeship, rank 1 automatically gets in, lower number the better, and I'm being told anything under 120 is in.

My score of 66 is apparently an amalgamation of my experience, letters of recommendation, and test results. Apparently they don't tell you your actual test percentage. They use the score to determine your rank. 

What makes little sense to me is someone who got in had a score of 75 but ranked much lower (I was 148 they ranked sub 50).


----------

